#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Surat Thani - Khao Sok National Park

## dirtydog

*Khao Sok National Park*

*Surat Thani*

* General Information*

Khao Sok Nation Park is one of the most beautiful national parks in Thailand. Due to its majestic scenery and biological diversity the park is nicknamed the ‘Gui – Lin of Thailand’, which refers to a very beautiful place in China. The name ‘Khao Sok’ is derived from the word ‘ Ban Sop”, which means ‘house of dead bodies’, The Royal Forest Department declared Khao Sok as the 22nd national park of Thailand on December 22nd, 1980. The park has a total area of 738.74 square kilometers, which covers parts of the Khlong Yee and Khlong Pra Sang forests as well as portions of the Krai Son and the Khao Pung sub-districts in the district of Ban Ta Khun and the Khlong Sok and Panom sub – districts in the province of Suratthani.



* Geography*

The park has a general topographic composition of Limestone Mountains and possesses the scattered peaks of Ka Lo Mountain whose form resembles those of towers. The highest peak to reside in the park measures at 961 m above sea level. The area in which the park is located contains highly acidic, sandy soil that is easily eroded during rainstorms.




* Climate*

The weather is influence by monsoon winds from both the Indian and Pacific Ocean with rain beginning in late April until late December. Heaviest rain is during May to November. The best time to visit the Khao Sok Park is December to April.




* Flora and Fauna*

Khao Sok National Park is a virgin forest where various types of plant life can be found. This includes a number of very rare and sacred tree species such as the Neobalanocarpus heimil. A few other plants that can be seen in this park include the following: Genus Hoper, Chisocheton and Anisoptera etc., as well as small bushes such as the Rafflesia kerrii, palm, rattan, betel palm, and various types of bamboo.




The park serves as a home for a wide variety of wildlife such as the gaur, banteng, sambar deer, bear, Malayan tapir, macaque, gibbon, serow, mouse deer, porcupine, marbled cat, wild boar, and Asian wild dog. It also acts as the natural habitat for several for several bird species.

----------

